

Wireless Breakthrough? - yuxt
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/111442-OnLive-Founder-Claims-Impossible-Wireless-Breakthrough

======
donnaware
From what I can tell, DIDO does not overcome Shannon's law, it just moves the
channels around that still fall under Shannon's law (basically re-using white
space). Interestingly, this is not that different than what LTE does already
(using it's SON feature, Self Optimizing Network). One problem that DIDO has
is that it neglects the the speed of light, latency, introduced by the central
manager.

